# You'll never believe what MIL got DS for Christmas *PICS*



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
It is that time of year again Holiday Helper has arrived!

This year we have theme weeks and our seventh week is:
Kids clothing week!!

Follow this wandering thread around to keep visibility high for our wonderful project and let's get things started by fulfilling all the requested book needs for our FIN!

Bump this thread with wacky, wonderful, happy, HH based conversation....remember to keep it within the UA though









Titles thus far:
*Do they even write books about something this strange?* (October 4) in Books & Other Media
*Pumping for Puppies? Can I rig something using my Pump for her?* (October 5) in Pets
*How loose is loose enough to do the doorknob trick?* (October 6) in Dental
*Spilling up, out, around, oh the smell....can I send her outside to change herself?* (October 7) in Diapering
*DS will only eat PopTarts. Do you think I should give him any supplements?* (October 9) in Nutrition and Good Eating
*Can 2 mo really be talking? Update post #33 link* (October 13) in Life with a Babe
*Big Hairy Spider! ***WARNING PIC INSIDE*** help me to ID this spider I found in my bed!* (October 14) in TAO
*MIL says to breastfeed on demand, help me convince her otherwise!* (October 15) in Breastfeeding
*Pediatrician called CPS because I use cloth diapers WWYD?* (October 16) in Health & Healing
*Is this really a BFP at 4 DPO???* (October 17) in I'm Pregnant
*I keep finding eggs in the rooster house... I don't have any hens UPDATE: they taste odd?* *PICS* (October 18) in Country Living/Off the Grid
*Would you be offended by this Halloween costume (pic in OP, but it might be NSFW)* (October 20) in Spirituality (because it seems more shocking to be there?)
*Have I gone too far? MIL is talking about an intervention.* (October 30) in Decluttering & Organizing
*2 hipcarries, a back carry and a front carry: wore my quads at the Zoo today! *PICS** (November 1) Babywearing
*Super glued my hand to my face, but come check out my awesome scrapbook for MIL!! *PICS** (November 4) Arts and Crafts

*MIL wants McDonalds for Thanksgiving. How do I make my turkey taste like a Big Mac?* (November)Nutrition and Good Eating

*Learned a lesson in how not to deep fry a turkey today. How do I fix my neighbor's lawn before they get home?* (November 25) TAO

*New Benz or BMW for my 16 year old - which is better investment?*(December 2nd) F&F

*DS in tears, can we graft the Christmas tree back onto the stump? URGENT* (December 6th) Diggin in the Earth


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

Doh! Fell for it!


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

and you are the first! YaY


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

We love books around here!! They're one of our favorite foods!!


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Funny, I just updated a bookworm thread not three minutes ago! Too funny.


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

Totally fell for it. Ha!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Yay, the travelling thread!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

You got me again.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

We've received our first help!!!


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

I had never heard of such a thing as Holiday Helper but what a wonderful thing for MDC to organize. I can't wait to go through my stuff to see what I have that might help another family.

You all rock!


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

any great (within the UA) thread title ideas?


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Drrrrrrrrr. "Holiday Helper" was in the back of my mind but I was still curious. Fool me twice... LOL!

What about, "Pumping for Puppies?"


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

"DH wants to breastfeed but I'm jealous..."


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Need


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I woke up _early_ today, let's get those helps coming!!!


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I found the wandering thread


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

holiday helper !


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

He he he this is a fun one.
Can you imagine trying to rig up your human pump for a mama dog, serious issues would ensue.








Holiday Helper


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I love this title! I was actually sitting her trying to think of how one could alter a breast pump to use on a dog


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

That's a great title!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Oooh, you chose mine. That is so funny because I was thinking of like, pumping to feed a preemie puppy left behind a shed or something, and this is even more out there. LOL!


----------



## Jenn_M (Jun 8, 2004)

Lol.. I totally fell for this!!! Because it's something I could see an MDC mama doing!!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

I missed the first one, what was it?


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
Oooh, you chose mine. That is so funny because I was thinking of like, pumping to feed a preemie puppy left behind a shed or something, and this is even more out there. LOL!

That's what I thought too. If I left my milk out past my comfort level for giving to dc, I would give it to my dog. He loved it!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Just a reminder that we're still accepting applications for US and Canadian families until Friday, October 8th!


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Limabean1975* 
I missed the first one, what was it?

Something along the lines of: do they even write books about things this strange???

Which, incidentally, I think was a quote, perhaps paraphrased, from one of the FINs help requests for one of their ds... Lol


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

I'lll keep a list of titles in the OP, good ideas ladies!


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

I almost fell for this, and was all "wtheck?" until I saw the name of the thread author, then I knew what it'd be!


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah that is the giveaway....maybe next year we'll create an official Holiday Helper profile with the name JaneDoe or something


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Good morning!


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

I expect a few....WHAT you want to do WHAT with your kid's tooth and a doorknob clicks!


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Good morning, mdc! Who's feeling the love?


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

Happy Holiday Helper season!!


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

It took me waaaaaayyyyy too long to find this one today so I am subbing in order to "cheat" and not miss any of the fun titles.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

i had a good title last year, problem was it was NOT the HH thread...







i was cutting peppers and touched my girlie parts.... oh the burn. it got tons of hits!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I totally fell for this one. I see it sitting there w the icon that says i've posted in the thread, but i dont recognize the title. It wasnt until just as i clicked through that i noticed the OP's name.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

tee hee I'm getting good but I need more suggestions ladies


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmmmm...I thought of a bunch and one or two were used last year. Let me think about it and I will come back with some fun ones! Off to work I go for now though.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovebug* 
i had a good title last year, problem was it was NOT the HH thread...







i was cutting peppers and touched my girlie parts.... oh the burn. it got tons of hits!

Um.... Yeah... I did that a couple weeks ago. That hurts!


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

:d


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

"Is running with scissors really that dangerous?"

"Ultrasound today. Sextuplets!"

"Facing out in the Ergo"

"Should I let her felon boyfriend move in?"

"Do I *really* need to use a car seat for my baby?"


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Ds just threw my purse over the fence at the library.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

DS just ate cat poop, should I call poison control? (this actually happened TWICE at our house...







)


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

My six month old is starting to read! Any recs for good books for her?


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

DS will only eat PopTarts. Do you think I should give him any supplements?


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovebug* 
i had a good title last year, problem was it was NOT the HH thread...







i was cutting peppers and touched my girlie parts.... oh the burn. it got tons of hits!

I remember that!!! Everyone thought it was the HH thread.









Thread title ideas...

Is this really a BFP at 4 DPO???
New legislation would make homebirth illegal
My 2 mo seems really interested in food, should I go ahead and try?
My 16 yo still wants to cosleep
MIL knowingly fed my LO food she's allergic to


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

16yo EBF...when should we try solids?

My socks make the best diapers.

Hee hee, what a fun thread!


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Just built a compostable, green powered computer....How often should I let the hamsters out to play?


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
I remember that!!! Everyone thought it was the HH thread.









Thread title ideas...

Is this really a BFP at 4 DPO???
New legislation would make homebirth illegal
My 2 mo seems really interested in food, should I go ahead and try?
My 16 yo still wants to cosleep
*LO* knowingly fed my *MIL* food she's allergic to

Fixed that last one for you!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

This one is so hilarious, Pumpkin Pie. I had to click.

Quote:

My six month old is starting to read! Any recs for good books for her?
Haha, I had a similar idea: "Can 2 mo really be talking? Update post #33 link"


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok, Im definetly tired today, I fell for this one! I was like "What the heck pop tarts only and you are worried about suppliments, Id be more worry about real food" then clicked on it and realized I was dubbed.. I need sleep

How bout "LO will only drink Diet Coke, what should I do?"
"Water broke, contractions 1 minute apart. Should I go to the hospital? Its only an hour away"
"Legislation would make homeschooling illegal"
"My kids watch 20 hours of TV a day, should I cut that down?"
"Should my 18 month old be in a carseat? Hes in a booster right now"


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I did not fall for this one... well, the fact that Malhulia was the thread starter kind of gave me a hint. Too funny!

For Frugality and Finances:
"4 credit cards maxed out - where can I get another?"

Mindful Home Management:
"How do I get rat poop stains out of hardwood flooring?"


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Pm me if you have maternity clothes to share!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Hooray for my thread title being picked! I was actually eating a PopTart when I wrote it.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

So, what is next week's "theme"? And shouldn't it be starting today? I sent out my monster box of books yesterday. I am super excited to see what next week is! Did many other books go out to MIN's?


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

I fell for the poptarts title!








I'm going to have to go learn about Holiday Helpers so I can figure out what this is all about - sounds fun!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Oh it's that time of year again where I have to remember to mentally ignore the titles that are obviously out of place here.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG, I saw this and was like "wait... is it time for holiday helpers already??" and then clicked b/c I had to find out.

Hooray for holiday helpers!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
DS just ate cat poop, should I call poison control? (this actually happened TWICE at our house...







)









I found my 6 mo dd with cat litter in her mouth (really) and freaked out and called my ped. He laughed at me


----------



## J's Mombee (Aug 21, 2006)

lol, I felt so bad for the posted, lol, I fell for it. I was wondering "pop tarts??? are you serious" lol

I want to help! Off to read about Holiday Helpers!


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh, you got me. I will try to think of some titles.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 







I found my 6 mo dd with cat litter in her mouth (really) and freaked out and called my ped. He laughed at me


















Yup, apparently it is completely non-toxic according to poison control. She did giggle at me though.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Our second theme week of Holiday Helper is here! Please visit here to help a family in need of SHOES!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Health and Healing: DC's skin is peeling off and it is GREEN underneath. Should I be concerned?

Finances and Frugality: I WON THE LOTTERY! Help me spend my money!!

Talk Amongst Ourselves: Big Hairy Spider! ***WARNING PIC INSIDE*** help me to ID this spider I found in my bed! (people cannot help clicking the big scary spider threads in TAO.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I love this time of year








and poptarts too!


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

- 200 sq foot apt and mil wants to get dc a ( insert loud, obnoxious toy)

- dc is three and ready to go snipe hunting

- any tutorials for sewing a hot air balloon?

- my toddler loves to play with fireworks but they don't sell them in October

- has anyone used felted cat fur for soakers?

Is the exorcist an appropriate movie for a five yr old slumber party?


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 







I found my 6 mo dd with cat litter in her mouth (really) and freaked out and called my ped. He laughed at me


















Gag! I screamed, "we never eat out of the compost!" as 2.5 yr old dd was sucking on a mulchy lemon.

Check out the "rules you didn't know until you had a toddler" thread in toddlers.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeerMother* 
- 200 sq foot apt and mil wants to get dc a ( insert loud, obnoxious toy)

- dc is three and ready to go snipe hunting

- *any tutorials for sewing a hot air balloon?
*
- my toddler loves to play with fireworks but they don't sell them in October

- *has anyone used felted cat fur for soakers?
*
Is the exorcist an appropriate movie for a five yr old slumber party?

These made me giggle uncontrollably until DS came over to make sure I was ok.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeerMother* 
- has anyone used felted cat fur for soakers?


No, but I did use essentially just that to make dreads for said cat.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhianno...7603698491670/


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
No, but I did use essentially just that to make dreads for said cat.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhianno...7603698491670/











does kitty always make that face?


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Love the cat picture!!

DH got a laugh out of this one: "I found a woman's bra in my husband glove compartment and its not mine! Should I ask him about it?" (I actually took off my bra the other day because it was killing me and left it in the car, found it yesterday and had to tease him about it..)
Or for finance board:
"Almost bankrupted for the 3rd time in 5 years, help me review my budget"


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

I fell for this one.









'6 month old drank my beer, should I let him sleep it off?'


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

pm me if you have maternity clothes or toys to share!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Off to bed, but I will be digging through more of DS's things tomorrow!


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeerMother* 









does kitty always make that face?

Most of the time!


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

"Footie pajamas recently ruled illegal in 15 states!! How do I keep ds's feet warm?"


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

"Newborn jailed after illegal HBAC, can't afford bail...."


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey







mamas , there are some babies who need hats. Are you the knitter to make them? C'mon, knitting for babies is FUN!


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
"Newborn jailed after illegal HBAC, can't afford bail...."

LMAO!!!! That's awesome!


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeerMother* 
Hey







mamas , there are some babies who need hats. Are you the knitter to make them? C'mon, knitting for babies is FUN!
























I can crochet some if someone has a good pattern to share.







I've got a great one for booties, but have never found a hat one that I love.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Yay! I'm back after my husband's military homecoming and you've all given me so many great titles to use!


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Please PM me if you have children's coats!*


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

We've extended our deadline for application so if you are a US or Canadian mama who would like to apply and meet the requirements please PM the application to abimommy!

We've had lots of great helps so far, keep up the great work everyone


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Is anyone close to being moved to "needs met"?


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

It's still early but a lot of families are receiving offerings and I'm sure we'll start moving them to needs met in no time


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

We DO have our first "Thank You" in the Thank You thread from FIN #9


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maluhia* 
We DO have our first "Thank You" in the Thank You thread from FIN #9


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Fell for this title.





















Off to look through my baby and maternity things.

How about - Energy drinks as a natural alternative to induction, should I do it?


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

I found the thread!









How about for The Mindful Home: "Where do I even *begin* to clean this??? (x-posted in toddlers)

For Family Safety: 3 YO DC can undo the harness, seatbelt, and LATCH. Now what do I do????

For Preteens and Teens "So apparently my daughter IS going to go off to college still cosleeping."


----------



## TreeRose (Sep 14, 2010)

That's so funny! I'm new this year! What a fun idea.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
I can crochet some if someone has a good pattern to share.







I've got a great one for booties, but have never found a hat one that I love.

Check out the master needs list. There are a few pregnant mamas who would love handmade items.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, let's see how the spider thread does for "hits"


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

You caught me! Big hairy spider ha ha ha!









Just sent a really nice warm coat in the mail yesterday. And some books and some yarn.... do you think I will miss the yarn?

"Homeopathic cold cure not working.... should I dilute it?"


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Lets put all those threads together:
"Pumping for MIL's puppy, now she wants to borrow our cloth dipes. Help!"


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I should have known a spider thread wouldn't get this many posts.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I totally fell for the spider thread. I wanna see the spider.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't believe it's taken me this long to find the thread!!
















PM me if you have books to give!!









List of requested books here.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maluhia* 
Okay, let's see how the spider thread does for "hits"









Let me see if I have a big hairy spider pic, just so that we don't disappoint....


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
I totally fell for the spider thread. I wanna see the spider.









Yeah, me too. Someone owes us a spider.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

ok so i fell for it too. its not so much just hte spider but the








in your BED!!!!!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wild Lupine* 
For Preteens and Teens "So apparently my daughter IS going to go off to college still cosleeping."


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meemee* 
ok so i fell for it too. its not so much just hte spider but the








in your BED!!!!!

Me, too!!


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Yay! I love the traveling HH thread!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

You should make a thread title that is so absurdly mainstream it'll make people click just to see who the heck would do that!


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

"Kicked out of Motherhood Maternity for breastfeeding"

"MIL fed my 2 week old baked beans and chocolate ice cream!"

"My two year old watched Psycho and now hasn't taken a bath in a month"

"Pediatrician called CPS because I use cloth diapers"

"DS bit my nipple off! ***Pix added post #205***"

"MusicianDad is actually a straight woman!"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
You should make a thread title that is so absurdly mainstream it'll make people click just to see who the heck would do that!

"Please sign my petition to outlaw breastfeeding in public"

"Ever since I put cereal in my daughter's bottle I've had to let her cry it out at night"

"Baby carriers should all be illegal"


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

Good Idea MD

"what's the big deal with CIO: I cry so why cant my baby"


----------



## Ms. Sisko (Dec 24, 2002)

You had me at "Big Hairy ..."


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
"MusicianDad is actually a straight woman!"


*giggles*


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
"Kicked out of Motherhood Maternity for breastfeeding"

"MIL fed my 2 week old baked beans and chocolate ice cream!"

"My two year old watched Psycho and now hasn't taken a bath in a month"

"Pediatrician called CPS because I use cloth diapers"

"DS bit my nipple off! ***Pix added post #205***"

"MusicianDad is actually a straight woman!"









A straight woman trapped in a mans body!

Quote:


"Please sign my petition to outlaw breastfeeding in public"

"Ever since I put cereal in my daughter's bottle I've had to let her cry it out at night"

"Baby carriers should all be illegal"
Or... "MIL says to breastfeed on demand, help me convince her otherwise!"


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Or

"Why bucket seats make great babysitters!"


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Actually the MusicianDad thing isn't a bad idea... You could do the thread titles with random absurd stuff about members kinda like the banned titles of AFDs....


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

"You won't believe who my new neighbor is! Think famous..."


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

"I just married Johnny Depp, come celebrate with me"


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Yippee! Thread title number two of mine! And yet, I STILL fell for it!









How about this one:

DS is 9 years old but still weighs 43 pounds. Should I buy a Radian to RF him a bit longer?

Come see my new tattoo! You will never believe where I got it! *PICS INCLUDED!*

WWYD? Neighbor is breeding poisonous snakes next door. Should I ask her to use cages for them?


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
"I just married Johnny Depp, come celebrate with me"

No, _*I*_ just married Johnny Depp!


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

As you all are demanding a pic of a big hairy spider in a bed, I'm going to dig mine up. I have a TON of spiders in my house as all my neighbors spray so the poor things come hide out here for safety. I don't mind much as long as they stay out of my hair, literally, but we often have them dropping down to visit midway through the night. During summer I found a big guy in my bed one night and took a pic next to a spoon to show size.

Just to let you know, the butt of the spider was as big as the spoon part. That is how big they get around our house.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eclipse95* 
As you all are demanding a pic of a big hairy spider in a bed, I'm going to dig mine up. I have a TON of spiders in my house as all my neighbors spray so the poor things come hide out here for safety. I don't mind much as long as they stay out of my hair, literally, but we often have them dropping down to visit midway through the night. During summer I found a big guy in my bed one night and took a pic next to a spoon to show size.

Just to let you know, the butt of the spider was as big as the spoon part. That is how big they get around our house.

I believe those are called tarantulas.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

I thought it was a house spider on steroids. It actually had the gall to rear up on its hind legs when I disturbed it. I didn't appreciate that at all.

I really hate the ones that jump though. My DH does not deal with spiders at all so I always get to transport them outside. Fun times.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeerMother* 
No, _*I*_ just married Johnny Depp!









New thread title!

"Is this news? Johnny Depp married to more than one person!"


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
"I just married Johnny Depp, come celebrate with me"

Crap, I wanted to marry him!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeerMother* 
No, _*I*_ just married Johnny Depp!









Oh, so there's hope for me yet. I can share.


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

This is the big hairy spider that lives in our window. I am totally serious. Blech!!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...6&l=1bfc4f8d3f


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eclipse95* 
I really hate the ones that jump though. My DH does not deal with spiders at all so I always get to transport them outside. Fun times.

I had one jump off the wall AT MY FACE a few weeks back.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
I had one jump off the wall AT MY FACE a few weeks back.

That is why bugs don't get to stay alive in my house. I have this deep-seeded fear of bugs flying at my face. My DH makes fun of me, but I'm serious, it terrifies me!

Anyone else ever have to deal with cave crickets? They look like giant spiders, but they are crickets and jump like crickets. We USED to have them in our basement. I was having none of that.

Oh yeah....yay Holiday Helper!


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok, because it has to be done- this Big Hairy Spider WAS in my bed.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1593128659

Happy holidays!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
That is why bugs don't get to stay alive in my house. I have this deep-seeded fear of bugs flying at my face. My DH makes fun of me, but I'm serious, it terrifies me!

I think it knew I was trying to kill it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
Ok, because it has to be done- this Big Hairy Spider WAS in my bed.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1593128659

We need a "running in sheer terror" smilie.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Will my third nipple lactate too?

I swear I hear something moving inside DD's teddy bear ... bugs?

Would you be offended by this Halloween costume?


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

'Weevils in my flour- how to adjust for added protein in recipes?'


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
Ok, because it has to be done- this Big Hairy Spider WAS in my bed.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1593128659

Happy holidays!









I will never sleep again.

ETA: I had a friend in college (community college - office training - just so I don't confuse those who have read my rants about education) who had a large, hairy spider land on him one morning. Sounds like a bad way to start the day, right? But, that's not so bad.

The _bad_ part is that it landed on him, because it was crawling across the shower head when he turned on the shower. So, he was naked...and it was freaked out, so it ran _all_ over him. He told me about it when he got to school - late - and he looked vaguely ill for a couple of hours. I heard that story over 20 years ago, and I _still_ shudder when I think of it.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
Ok, because it has to be done- this Big Hairy Spider WAS in my bed.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1593128659

Happy holidays!









I would have moved. Not just out of the bed, to a new house.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
I would have moved. Not just out of the bed, to a new house.

I picked her up and relocated her outside. I can't bring myself to kill a spider, but i also don't feel the need to spend my nights snuggling with one.

Of course, my dad was an entomologist while I was growing up- specializing in spiders, and we had so many spiders around that I became somewhat oblivious to the things. My husband will leave the room if he finds one in it, and I have to go in to remove them- his solution is to kill them.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
I picked her up and relocated her outside. I can't bring myself to kill a spider, but i also don't feel the need to spend my nights snuggling with one.

Of course, my dad was an entomologist while I was growing up- specializing in spiders, and we had so many spiders around that I became somewhat oblivious to the things. My husband will leave the room if he finds one in it, and I have to go in to remove them- his solution is to kill them.

I kill them, too. I'd rather relocate them, but the freak me out so badly that I can't even bring myself to try to trap them, because they _might_ get loose and crawl on me before I get a lid on them. If I kill them by vacuum, i have to use the long tool, too...

It's stupid, irrational and annoying. I thought spiders were way cool until I was about 12-14, and don't evan know why my view of them changed.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
If I kill them by vacuum, i have to use the long tool, too...

I love the vacuum method.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
Ok, because it has to be done- this Big Hairy Spider WAS in my bed.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...&id=1593128659

Happy holidays!









Looks kinda like a wolf spider.

We get them around here and they get massive here.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I kill them, too. I'd rather relocate them, but the freak me out so badly that I can't even bring myself to try to trap them, because they _might_ get loose and crawl on me before I get a lid on them. If I kill them by vacuum, i have to use the long tool, too...

It's stupid, irrational and annoying. I thought spiders were way cool until I was about 12-14, and don't evan know why my view of them changed.

Not entirely irrational... Here in good ol' BC we do have some poisonous spiders that are best to be avoided. Like black widows....


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Not entirely irrational... Here in good ol' BC we do have some poisonous spiders that are best to be avoided. Like black widows....

Oh come on! I thought I could look forward to escaping potentially venomous things when I moved there in a couple months... I'm already down one radial nerve as a result of a rattlesnake bite....

What else bites out there?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
Oh come on! I thought I could look forward to escaping potentially venomous things when I moved there in a couple months... I'm already down one radial nerve as a result of a rattlesnake bite....

What else bites out there?









We apparently have both black widows and brown recluses, but I don't know anybody irl who has ever seen one locally (and my family has been here for about 100 years). There are also rattlesnakes in BC, but not in the Lower Mainland (Metro Vancouver area).

Where are you moving to?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Not entirely irrational... Here in good ol' BC we do have some poisonous spiders that are best to be avoided. Like black widows....

It's totally irrational. Most of the ones I've seen - and freaked out over - are very obviously plain old garden spiders. I'll let myself off the hook on freaking out over the one that got behind the lens on my glasses, but I'm otherwise totally irrational.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
We apparently have both black widows and brown recluses, but I don't know anybody irl who has ever seen one locally (and my family has been here for about 100 years). There are also rattlesnakes in BC, but not in the Lower Mainland (Metro Vancouver area).

Where are you moving to?

Chilliwack. DH is already there, but we won't be joining him until after the holidays. I'm excited, but completely overwhelmed I haven''t lived in anything resembling a small city in about a decade!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
We apparently have both black widows and brown recluses, but I don't know anybody irl who has ever seen one locally (and my family has been here for about 100 years). There are also rattlesnakes in BC, but not in the Lower Mainland (Metro Vancouver area).

Where are you moving to?

I've come face to face with a black widow....They're cute... in a "it could kill you" sort of way.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
Chilliwack. DH is already there, but we won't be joining him until after the holidays. I'm excited, but completely overwhelmed I haven''t lived in anything resembling a small city in about a decade!

If you're moving to Chilliwack, you don't have to worry about a thing... They are one of the largest producers of pot in the province.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
If you're moving to Chilliwack, you don't have to worry about a thing... They are one of the largest producers of pot in the province.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't kill spiders. To do that would involve getting close to them. Actually, I can even handle getting close to them. But I CANNOT. STAND. BUG GUTS. Or spider guts as the case may be. Gross gross gross.

And the vacuum method would involve getting the vacuum out, and I try to avoid that, too.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
If you're moving to Chilliwack, you don't have to worry about a thing... They are one of the largest producers of pot in the province.


lol- I didn't even experiment with pot in college... oh dear, I may be out of my element here...


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 

And the vacuum method would involve getting the vacuum out, and I try to avoid that, too.









me too.


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
I don't kill spiders. To do that would involve getting close to them. Actually, I can even handle getting close to them. But I CANNOT. STAND. BUG GUTS. Or spider guts as the case may be. Gross gross gross.

And the vacuum method would involve getting the vacuum out, and I try to avoid that, too.











My 12 daughter is the designated bug killer in this house... My spouse is of the vacuum philosophy. Laly is the only one that will get close to them to squish....


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok, I really shouldn't have clicked on those spider pictures. now Im going to have nightmares about spiders again. Seriously, I use to dream that I was covered in black widows and I couldn't get up or get them off me. Yuck!


----------



## MamitaM (Sep 10, 2010)

i fell for it! lol i also fell for the is my 2 month old talking all ready? one! lol


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

"My two month old can sing on key!"

"Letting the dog babysit...."

"Help! Do you think my two year old needs a bra? Underwire or not?"

"How will he learn to drive if he's still rearfacing?"

"5 month old is walking! Help me babyproof!"

"My laundry spontaneously combusted!"

"It's a girl! Fast birth of 14 pound baby!!!!!!!! (xposted in DDC)"

Man, I love this game. Even if I never get one chosen, it's just so much fun.


----------



## Baby~Braatens~Mama (Apr 21, 2010)

This title fired me up! I was starting to compose what would have been a rather large response...










I didn't know a thread like this existed! I really like rhiOrion's idea's!


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

This was an actual email title on my dog rescue list.

Friend's kid bit my dog without provocation, should I ask for immunization records?


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
"My two month old can sing on key!"

"Letting the dog babysit...."

"Help! Do you think my two year old needs a bra? Underwire or not?"

"How will he learn to drive if he's still rearfacing?"

"5 month old is walking! Help me babyproof!"

"My laundry spontaneously combusted!"

"It's a girl! Fast birth of 14 pound baby!!!!!!!! (xposted in DDC)"

Man, I love this game. Even if I never get one chosen, it's just so much fun.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
We apparently have both black widows and brown recluses, but I don't know anybody irl who has ever seen one locally (and my family has been here for about 100 years). There are also rattlesnakes in BC, but not in the Lower Mainland (Metro Vancouver area).

Where are you moving to?

I live in Southern CA, and the house we live in was vacant for over a year. When we moved in, we found at least a dozen black widow nests surrounding our house! We had to call pest control to come spray, and then I knocked down their webs -- those webs are so strong, they're actually kind of hard to break! The pest control guy just sprayed the base of our foundation, and a week later my DH thought to check under the porch swing that my kids had been using pretty much nonstop since we moved in, and sure enough there was another black widow living there.

For catching house spiders without having to worry that they'll crawl on you before you can put the lid on the jar, have you thought about using something like this? It's what my mom uses, and it's actually kind of fun.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Yay! One of my titles made it!!


----------



## neetling (Jan 24, 2006)

"I caught MIL trying to breastfeed my newborn!!!!"


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neetling* 
"I caught MIL trying to breastfeed my newborn!!!!"

LOVE it. Or, maybe it should be the FIL!


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

This time I guessed it was the HH thread. I was looking for a "







" title.


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

Title idea in "Allergies":

*
Doc says dd5 is allergic to peanuts, but she wont stop eating PB&J sandwhiches... what do I do?*


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thystle* 
Title idea in "Allergies":

*
Doc says dd5 is allergic to peanuts, but she wont stop eating PB&J sandwhiches... what do I do?*










Sorry to be a party pooper, but that is not even close to amusing.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Would you be offended by this Halloween costume?

I'm changing this one to:

Would you be offended by this Halloween costume (pic in OP, but it might be NSFW)


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

How about "is it possible to have Whooping cough AND measles at the same time?"


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah...I was totally ready to hear the horror story of the ped reporting someone for cloth dipes.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

:a


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

How about:
My midwife says I need a c-section and she'll do it for me at home!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydidit* 
How about:
My midwife says I need a c-section and she'll do it for me at home!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Come check out the Twelve Weeks of HH thread - It's baby gear week!


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Sorry to be a party pooper, but that is not even close to amusing.


It's a "shocking fake" line to get people going to come in and check out the thread. That's all.

I actually have an ana allergic child (and have posted in Allergies) so I know it would make *me* immediately click into a post. Not that I think having a peanut allergy is funny.

But the point was to come up with fake thread titles right?

.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thystle* 
It's a "shocking fake" line to get people going to come in and check out the thread. That's all.

I actually have an ANA allergic child (and have posted in Allergies) so I know it would make *me* immediately click into a post. Not that I think having a peanut allergy is funny.

But the point was to come up with fake thread titles right?

Why would you joke about it if you don't think it's funny?









To me personally, that title would be like saying:
"MIL says I shouldn't let 2yo DD eat rat poison off the floor/play in heavy traffic/jump off our 2-story roof/play with used syringes from our community garbage bin (take your pick), but I think it's fine. WWYD?"

Maybe that would be funny to some people, but imho when you're talking about something that would cause a child's death, it's not something to joke around about.

And yes, I do understand the point of a shocker title.


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Why would you joke about it if you don't think it's funny?









To me personally, that title would be like saying:
"MIL says I shouldn't let 2yo DD eat rat poison off the floor/play in heavy traffic/jump off our 2-story roof/play with used syringes from our community garbage bin (take your pick), but I think it's fine. WWYD?"

Maybe that would be funny to some people, but imho when you're talking about something that would cause a child's death, it's not something to joke around about.

And yes, I do understand the point of a shocker title.


Because the point was to come up with fake/bad/shocking thread titles to intrigue/concern/shock people into clicking on the thread. I am not even the first one to suggest about food allergies on this thread. Or the only "dangerous" idea. It's not real. Just fake.

I think your ideas would be good *fake* ones. And if your fake ideas got more people to click then more moms will get holiday help. Since it's not real I would be fine with any of those. It's for a good cause.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

I was so ready for the CPS cloth diapering horror story!







now I'm just glad I've found the traveling thread finally.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neetling* 
"I caught MIL trying to breastfeed my newborn!!!!"

Didn't someone actually post about this like a year ago?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

You're right, and there have been a few other suggestions that I thought were in poor taste.

I think shockers that are so absurd that people just HAVE to click to see if it's true are great- like the current title. Or titles that make people think "ewwwww!" like the spider title. Those are funny.

The problem with the food allergy thing is that it's NOT absurd- hang out in the allergy forum long enough and you will actually see those exact questions being asked - "My MIL/DH/babysitter keeps feeding DD things she's allergic to. What do I do?" or "She tested positive to tree nuts, do I really need to stop feeding them to her?" Those aren't absurd questions, because they ARE real. And they make people really worried, concerned, angry. I just don't get how you can have a child with a potentially deadly allergy and think it's funny to joke around about. Maybe I'm just being too sensitive because this is a real issue in my life right now. eta: If I actually saw your title posted and clicked on it, then found out it was a joke, I would be PISSED. It would not serve it's purpose of getting me in the giving spirit.

How about a thread title of "This week, DCS just took my kids away, my husband left me, and I got evicted from my home." or "I just had my 27th miscarriage. What do I do?"?? Those are pretty _holy shit, really?!_ but you don't really think that either would be an appropriate thing to joke around about, do you?

Sorry to go on... it just struck a nerve (see my edit.)

Back to the holiday madness.


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh! How about:
I can't breastfeed but my dog just had puppies. Can I pump for her milk?


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
You're right, and there have been a few other suggestions that I thought were in poor taste.

I think shockers that are so absurd that people just HAVE to click to see if it's true are great- like the current title. Or titles that make people think "ewwwww!" like the spider title. Those are funny.

The problem with the food allergy thing is that it's NOT absurd- hang out in the allergy forum long enough and you will actually see those exact questions being asked - "My MIL/DH/babysitter keeps feeding DD things she's allergic to. What do I do?" or "She tested positive to tree nuts, do I really need to stop feeding them to her?" Those aren't absurd questions, because they're real. And they make people really worried, concerned, angry. I just don't get how you can have a child with a potentially deadly allergy and think it's funny to joke around about. Maybe I'm just being too sensitive because this is a real issue in my life right now. eta: If I actually saw your title posted and clicked on it, then found out it was a joke, I would be PISSED. It would not serve it's purpose of getting me in the giving spirit.

How about a thread title of "This week, DCS just took my kids away, my husband left me, and I got evicted from my home." or "I just had my 27th miscarriage. What do I do?"?? Those are pretty _holy shit, really?!_ but you don't really think that either would be an appropriate thing to joke around about, do you?

Sorry to go on... it just struck a nerve.

Back to the holiday madness.


Hmm I think maybe this is because I put a "








" in my original post? I only put that because I thought I was funny for coming up with a thread title that actually sounded legit... since many are trying to figure out "shocking" titles that sound real. I was laughing at myself, not the idea of a kid dying (which ofcourse I did not use that wording). I ofcourse would *NEVER* suggest "27 miscarriages" nor do I think that is even on the same level as my idea.

I have been dealing with the food allergies for years now. Medic Alert bracelets and Epi-pen practices are the norm here. I have had time to "relax" a bit in my "humor" (because stress kills and I spent too many years trying to give myself a stroke over it) and did not mean any offense to anyone. My posts on the allergy board are not "funny" in anyway. I merely suggested a shocker and that's all. Bad taste is subjective and everyone will always disagree on it.

I too will let this go and let the original reason for this thread to continue forward.

.


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

in Country Living/ Off the Grid:

"Can a chicken lay 4 eggs in a single day?"

"I keep finding eggs in the rooster house... I don't have any hens"


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

"I have never seen one of those in my catbox before! Should I save it?"


----------



## shaywyn (Jul 3, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

I want someone to FREAK when they see me post in "I'm Pregnant."


----------



## Aliy (Jun 1, 2010)

okay this threw me for a loop


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay.....odd tasting rooster eggs with pics it is


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maluhia* 
Okay.....odd tasting rooster eggs with pics it is









This is one I really WISH there were eggs for, wonder what they'd look like? :giggle

Too funny, I actually got 8 Swagbucks for searching rooster eggs. hee hee.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

And what sound would that poor rooster be making while he was laying!?


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

"A naturally occurring diamond in the oyster!"


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I'm changing this one to:

Would you be offended by this Halloween costume (pic in OP, but it might be NSFW)

There was actually a post like this in Breastfeeding a while back, called "Cross-species Breastfeeding w/Pic" or something like that. It was a mama nursing a baby, both in animal halloween costumes. I nearly peed my pants.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Hehe- I like the idea of rooster eggs.









I should try passing off some of the chicken eggs as rooster eggs someday...


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

These thread titles just keep getting funnier and funnier. Thanks for the laughs everyone! How do I find out what the current needs are?


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wild Lupine* 
These thread titles just keep getting funnier and funnier. Thanks for the laughs everyone! How do I find out what the current needs are?

Head on down to the Holiday Helpers board. You can read each family's story and see their specific needs or view the master list of needs. Sorry no linky, haven't figured out how to do that on my phone.

Thanks for your generosity


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## tree_hugger (Aug 22, 2004)

I was all ready for a tale of chicken intrigue! LOL


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

I think a halloween costume one would be fun. I don't know if it would be a 'shocking/attention-grabbing' one per say, but maybe in the frugality forum to put something about DIY costumes...I know I always click that kind of thing









Ooo, here's a costume thread for ya "DC wants to dress up as a [body part] for halloween, WDYT?" (I'm thinking here of my DS who weaned a year and a half ago but still adores my breasts and talks to them and I swear if the idea came into his head to dress up as 'nurn' I would never be able to get him to wear the cat costume!)


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Actually, I just thought of another one
I dont' know which forum it would go in though...

"I have a bear: how do I cook it?"

(it occured to me just now when I got something out of my freezer...cuz yes, I do have bear in there--we made bear burgers this weekend and they were awesome!







)


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

"Just found out my mother is pregnant. With my XH's baby!!!"


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydidit* 
"Just found out my mother is pregnant. With my XH's baby!!!"

I would totally click on that one


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman* 
Actually, I just thought of another one
I dont' know which forum it would go in though...

"I have a bear: how do I cook it?"

(it occured to me just now when I got something out of my freezer...cuz yes, I do have bear in there--we made bear burgers this weekend and they were awesome!







)

Traditional Foods for sure.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

BEAR


----------



## cyrusmama (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

(in pregnancy something or other)

"Totally craving moose burgers--can you even GET that in Arizona?"


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh! Or going along that line...

Are canabalistic cravings normal while pregnant?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maluhia* 
.

*MIL says to breastfeed on demand, help me convince her otherwise!* (October 15) in Breastfeeding










That's mine!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Along the craving line of thinking...

"Cravings... Where can I find the best grub in PNW forest?"


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Check out the spotlighted family of the week.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1267848


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm busy







for FIN!!


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
I'm busy







for FIN!!


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

In Child Led Weaning: "Self-weaned and went to college, now having second thoughts. Should I drive up to nurse him to sleep at night?"

In EC: "Two weeks old, and I think we have a graduate!"


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
I'm busy








for FIN!!

Me too...


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Go bear!

And then for the Vegetarian/Vegan Forum:

"So I just found out SPAM is vegan! Wanna share recipes?"


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wild Lupine* 
"So I just found out SPAM is vegan! Wanna share recipes?"

:nana


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok, what is "NSFW"?


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Ok, what is "NSFW"?

















context?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Ok, what is "NSFW"?









Not Suitable For Work.

In other words, something that will get you fired if your boss finds out you were looking at it in the office.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

In TCAC: "Girlfriend demanding he get circ'd. How to handle?"

I can assure a RUSH of people


----------



## Jyotsna (Sep 24, 2004)

How about:

"I found a chicken bone in my coke can. Should I try to sue?"


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

"I think my dog is transexual, is surgery an option?"


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
In TCAC: "Girlfriend demanding he get circ'd. How to handle?"

I can assure a RUSH of people









or "Girlfriend demanding *I* get circ'd"


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

How about in FYT Colorado: "Flying into Denver tomorrow, is there anyone here I can stay with?"


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

If you're just trying to get people clicking, anything with "Should I call Poison Control" or "Should I go to the ER" get heavily clicked (usually by those saying "if you're asking, then YES!") Hmmm... relative who works for an ambulance service did once get a call because "the baby's hiccups sound different than they did yesterday."

"Baby's hiccups sound funny today. Should I call the dr or go straight to the ER?"

Or you know, I just read earlier in the thread and saw the "cat poop=call to poison control?" suggestion.

Thinking of the homeschooling "how to get errands done" one... "Can I count my DD coming with me to my mammogram as science education?"


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

In the Teen forum... "DD wants to wean, is 16 too young?"


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

In the Vax forum: "You'll never beleive what they're trying to vax against NOW!"


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMJ* 
or "Girlfriend demanding *I* get circ'd"









Even better!!

or "Girlfriend refuses to marry me until I'm circ'd"


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

found you again! silly thread.

This one caused a complaint last year. (really) lets run it again!

gifted parenting: "my kid is sequencing dna in the basement, ok to move onto cloning?"









and my fav:
spirituality: "Joseph missing for the nativity. Can Santa be a stand-in?"

some new ideas:

CAC: "cop pulled me over ..... to ask about my bumper sticker."
"should i name my new baby boy after Marilyn Milos?"

pets: "In tears. My dog was mistaken for a cat AGAIN. update: MIL took him to the vet, results page 3"

"URGENT: where can I get a vest made for my service squirrel?"

TAO: "MIL wants a service chicken. Ever heard of this? Will they lay eggs?"

...

My mom is here today to supervise baby







. how many packages can I mail?


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

"I got THREE blue lines, am I pregnant? updated: pic p.12)


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
"I think my dog is transexual, is surgery an option?"

My cat used to have a penis. Now he does not. So, I suppose it is! (I'm oh so serious)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleeplessMommy* 

TAO: "MIL wants a service chicken. Ever heard of this? Will they lay eggs?"


Oh, a service chicken one would be GREAT! Or a "what's in the box" title









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleeplessMommy* 
"I got THREE blue lines, am I pregnant? updated: pic p.12)

Haha, love it. You could add, "Maeryn, can you tweak this?!"


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

So I love the floating thread, don't get me wrong, but I NEVER click on it unintentionally. And I look for it, really. Hmm....

Since we're talking Spirituality and Halloween costumes, has anyone ever done a clever mix of the two? Meaning how do you incorporate a spiritual element into your kids' Halloween if it's primarily a secular holiday for you?


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
Since we're talking Spirituality and Halloween costumes, has anyone ever done a clever mix of the two? Meaning how do you incorporate a spiritual element into your kids' Halloween if it's primarily a secular holiday for you?

We just don't do the "dark" stuff. We don't do scary stuff, witches, ghosts, etc. We have our DD dress up and we spend the day at the zoo. She has a blast, and they have some special stuff for Halloween like a DJ, magician, and pumpkin decorating.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

How about for the toddler forum:

I'm ready to ship my DD to her grandparents until she's 5.

I could probably just start my own thread for that one...


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Pleeeeeeeeeease do a service chicken one!


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

"My morning Froot Loops - is this a subliminal message? PIC"


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
"I think my dog is transexual, is surgery an option?"


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
How about for the toddler forum:

I'm ready to ship my DD to her grandparents until she's 5.

I could probably just start my own thread for that one...









Is it okay if I walk into the woods and come out when dc are 5?


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

My kid is stuck behind the couch. Should I take advantage of this time to get some cleaning done?

(both a title suggestion and a true story







)


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Gentle Discipline

Is two weeks too long to ground my two year old?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

"I think my cat just laid an egg. Photo added post #134"


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydidit* 
My kid is stuck behind the couch. Should I take advantage of this time to get some cleaning done?

(both a title suggestion and a true story







)


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 

Since we're talking Spirituality and Halloween costumes, has anyone ever done a clever mix of the two? Meaning how do you incorporate a spiritual element into your kids' Halloween if it's primarily a secular holiday for you?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
We just don't do the "dark" stuff. We don't do scary stuff, witches, ghosts, etc. We have our DD dress up and we spend the day at the zoo. She has a blast, and they have some special stuff for Halloween like a DJ, magician, and pumpkin decorating.

We celebrate it as a secular holiday, but we keep it "G rated" with dressing up as animals or people from history/other cultures. No scary/gorey/'evil' stuff like Evie's Mama said. We go to some kind of harvest party at the school or a local church (or both







) and sometimes we carve pumpkins...other times I just chop them up and cook them








On a more 'spiritual' side (although this isn't a religious thing for us) we are staring this year celebrating Samhain on Nov 1, with gathering the kids together and telling stories about our ancestors.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydidit* 
My kid is stuck behind the couch. Should I take advantage of this time to get some cleaning done?

(both a title suggestion and a true story







)


I thought I was the only one who had such things happen- I have pictures of my oldest stuck behind the couch when she was about 2.5

Yeah, I should have gotten her 'unstuck' but it was so worth the picture.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

none of my kids have gotten stuck behind furniture. DS once claimed he couldn't get off me (I was sitting on the couch and he draped himself across my lap) because he was stuck.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Canadian helpers - We have two Canadian FIN's here: http://mothering.com/discussions/forumdisplay.php?f=560


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

packing BIG box of wooden blocks!









TAO: "Do these glasses make my chin look FAT? PIC"

"Yard sale during trick-or-treating ...anyone tried this?"

Lactivism: "my cheese did not set properly ... any way I can save this batch?"

Crafts: "Tie Dye disaster. Halp! How can I take my kids to church like this? update: pics"

Mindful something "organic gasoline. Is it worth the extra 50 cents?"

Swaps: "formula coupon swap ... who else is in?"


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Tee-hee! I definitely did a double-take on this one.


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMJ* 
In EC: "Two weeks old, and I think we have a graduate!"

You used mine. How fun!


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

(watching glee here)

vax forum: "students who ate the ravioli at lunch should see the nurse for a tetanus shot immediately"


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

How about...

"Buying my kids their weekly supply of junk food at walmart and saw a mom breastfeed. I'm traumatized, help!"

I figure it could fit into breastfeeding, activism or healthy living.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleeplessMommy* 
Mindful something "organic gasoline. Is it worth the extra 50 cents?"

Swaps: "formula coupon swap ... who else is in?"











Both of those made me laugh!


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleeplessMommy* 
"Yard sale during trick-or-treating ...anyone tried this?"

"

Love this one!


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleeplessMommy* 
packing BIG box of wooden blocks!









TAO: "Do these glasses make my chin look FAT? PIC"

"Yard sale during trick-or-treating ...anyone tried this?"

Lactivism: "my cheese did not set properly ... any way I can save this batch?"

Crafts: "Tie Dye disaster. Halp! How can I take my kids to church like this? update: pics"

Mindful something "organic gasoline. Is it worth the extra 50 cents?"

Swaps: "formula coupon swap ... who else is in?"

Very funny, all of them, especially the glasses for TAO.

Though my 26 month old has a swallowing disorder and is STILL on formula, so I'd definitely be clicking the formula coupon swap in high hopes of lowering the grocery bill.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleeplessMommy* 

Crafts: "Tie Dye disaster. Halp! How can I take my kids to church like this? update: pics"


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Is there any way to disable the little arrow that shows that someone commented on it? When I see something outlandish in New Posts and can't remember commenting but see the arrow I KNOW it's HH!


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

It's children's outerwear week!

It's starting the get very cold and even snowing in some areas around the country right now, let's try and ensure every HH child has a coat this winter!


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
Is there any way to disable the little arrow that shows that someone commented on it? When I see something outlandish in New Posts and can't remember commenting but see the arrow I KNOW it's HH!

I thought the point was to get more people involved, not to trick the same person over and over again.

Another idea... maybe in Nutrition and Good Eating or Mindful Home Management:
Ran out of milk. Could I substitute breast milk in my pancake recipe?

(I actually know somebody who did this and reported that they were sweeter than normal.)


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

We've moved our first family to needs met!!!

Let's keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Katie~* 
We've moved our first family to needs met!!!

Let's keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## globe-trotter (Feb 11, 2009)

awww I love this idea!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

my favorite thread of the year! im glad its that time again


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Katie~* 
We've moved our first family to needs met!!!

Let's keep up the great work!!!


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

"Do I need to tell my B & B customers I put placenta in their breakfast smoothies?"


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

just placed 5 baby and toddler winter coats!














































TAO "MIL gave us ski vacation to Hawaii. Anyone done this? She says I don't really need the fireproof jacket!"

(I am trying to suggest black diamond Magma Moguls, or something like that!)

De-cluttering: "Have I gone too far? MIL is talking about an intervention."

"Does this sofa make my living room look cluttered? Update with PIC"

"We cleaned MIL's basement, she is FURIOUS about the dozer tread marks."


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone in the xyz area up for a placenta potluck?


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Babywearing: 2 hipcarries, a back carry and a front carry: wore my quads at the Zoo today! *PICS*


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh! The babywearing at the zoon gave me an idea... How about:

The guard at the zoo thought I was smuggling out a chimp in my ring-sling!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Or

Baby carrying at the Zoo. The lions gave me an idea and it WORKED! *Pics Added*


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydidit* 
The guard at the zoo thought I was smuggling out a chimp in my ring-sling!

Or, the guard *caught* me smuggling a chimp out in my ring sling


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Good morning mdc!









It's getting cold here finally.







You can make sure our community stays warm.









http://www.mothering.com/discussions...play.php?f=557


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy weekend, MDC! Perfect time to clean out your closets and find quality items to share with this community!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeerMother* 
Happy weekend, MDC! Perfect time to clean out your closets and find quality items to share with this community!

Especially if you have gently used infant/ toddler gloves or mittens!


----------



## clutterwarrior (Apr 1, 2010)

Umm....I am totally confused...









What are you all talking about?

What are these titles you are making up for exactly?

So I am assuming holiday helper is about people sending in stuff to help others? I guess you have to live in the United States to join in.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

We encourage everyone to join in with some Holiday Helper spirit and pass the word along, if you're able to donate that's even better!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

you got me! good job love the title.

For future use, perhaps: "Just saw informercial for "Your baby can solve for 'x': higher math for infants"?!?!?" in either LWAB or Homeschooling forums.


----------



## clutterwarrior (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Katie~* 
We encourage everyone to join in with some Holiday Helper spirit and pass the word along, if you're able to donate that's even better!

Still confused!

Pass *what* word along?

And what did Nerdymom say THIS for? _"For future use, perhaps: "Just saw informercial for "Your baby can solve for 'x': higher math for infants"?!?!?" in either LWAB or Homeschooling forums."_


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is the Holiday Helper FAQ

We use the travelling thread as a way to encourage HH participation and to get the word out, the thread is moved to different sub-forums and we come up with funny and eye-catching thread titles in order to get new or otherwise unknowing members to click and learn about Holiday Helper


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

BRRRR it was cold out tonight! We need some more jackets for fin!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

It's the fifth week of holiday helper, come see if you can donate baby clothing and outerwear!


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Katie, I LOVE your avatar pic!!! SO adorable!!

And, YAY for HH!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clutterwarrior* 
Still confused!

Pass *what* word along?

And what did Nerdymom say THIS for? _"For future use, perhaps: "Just saw informercial for "Your baby can solve for 'x': higher math for infants"?!?!?" in either LWAB or Homeschooling forums."_

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Katie~* 
Here is the Holiday Helper FAQ

We use the travelling thread as a way to encourage HH participation and to get the word out, the thread is moved to different sub-forums and we come up with funny and eye-catching thread titles in order to get new or otherwise unknowing members to click and learn about Holiday Helper









Pass the word along about Holiday Helper--that you can share gently used things you have with other MDC families in need for the holidays. There are some Canadian families. *~Katie~* linked to the thread about HH.

*Nerdymom* suggested that as a thread title, to try to attract people's attention. Basically the thread title is so outrageous that you _have to_ click on it, and then you are reminded that it's Holiday Helper time!

C'mon down to HH at the bottom of MDC (waaaay at the bottom!) or PM me (or anyone with *Holiday Helper* under their user name).


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyra* 
Katie, I LOVE your avatar pic!!! SO adorable!!

And, YAY for HH!

Thank you


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yay, my thread title is up!


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok, now someone who's big into baby wearing needs to try to pull this off. I would love to see it!


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Foiled again!


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I have to admit I love this title! I can just imagine someone trying it..


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

"quads at the Zoo" is classic!









Teenager coat in the mail yesterday (via Lands End)

Today .... cloth dipes!

TAO "kitchen disaster! MIL made sushi, placenta all used up!"

F&F "DH wants economy Lexus, I want safer BMW, 12 year car loan. wtd?"


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

TAO: "Help! I've fallen and I can't reach the Internet."


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Families close to needs met!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

*We've moved our second family to needs met!!!*


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

yay!

also? Loving the new thread title!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

We have a couple of families that are SO CLOSE to needs met! But has anyone noticed that we need LOTS of gloves and mittens still?!


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Love the title!
I wish I had some gloves/mittens to share but there don't even sell them over here







I went to visit my Dad and he had to take an emergency trip to the store for me to buy some (the danger of going from a very warm place to a place that snows!).


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

great title! (superglued hand to face) I really need the laugh right now!


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

Check out the latest family in the Spotlight Thread!!!


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

looks like mdc is back from the upgrade!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Anybody have ideas for new thread titles?


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, man! Totally fell for it!! I am addicted to scrapbooking and was looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Something Thanksgiving related. Maybe "MIL wants to do McDonalds for Thanksgiving! HELP!"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Katie~*
> 
> Anybody have ideas for new thread titles?


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Good morning!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Love the new title!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

OMG Hilarious!


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

"upgrade question - why does my avatar look like a breastfeeding smurf? "

"upgrade question - where did the formula lov'n babies tribe go?"


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

OMG I had to open this thread when I read the title...LOL Mcdonalds for thanksgiving, I love it!! ...maybe for breakfast..but not the actual meal


----------



## kaliki_kila (Aug 16, 2005)

I thought this was real because I saw a sign outside McDonald's the other day advertising that they are open on Thanksgiving. I was shocked wondering who would eat there on Thanksgiving. They should just give their employees the day off to be with their families.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, I totally got had!







Now I am going to know to be on the lookout.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Chinaberry (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL that was awesome! Teach me to dig for crazy MIL stories...

I have one box packed for HH, waiting for instructions...

MORE LOVE!


----------



## jwoodbri (Aug 26, 2008)

Too funny. I really wanted to know more about why this MIL wanted to have McDonald's for Thanksgiving! That's just not right!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

You mean you're not having McDonald's for Thanksgiving.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Let's think of some more Thanksgiving related titles!


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Thankgiving obviously opens the door for food-realted stuff, like "I found the most awesome gluten free pie crust, and it's EASY!" but I have a feeling that might frustrate people, since if you're GF you would really be wanting that recipe, and probably be annoyed at finding this thread instead (Speaking from my experience of a brief stint into GF living...)

What about a clueless cook title, such as "stressing about vegan guest for thanksgiving--_______ will be ok, right?"

A friend of mine was recently joking about doing an entire thanksgiving dinner of pies... a turkey pot pie, a sweet potato pie, a pumpkin pie, then of course the classic apple/custard type pies.That might make a funny thread title.

Also, I suspect turducken would get clicks no matter what it's in...even just "I made a turducken for thanksgiving dinner *PICS*"

On the other hand, you could put something sortof legitimate... I just found a recipe for pumpkin pie fudge last week that's a bit sinful. I bet a few people would click on a title about that in the hopes of trying it themselves...and guess what, if they did, here's the recipe! (you can replace the corn syrup with maple syrup, and ime reduce the butter to about 6Tbs instead of 8))

Pushing into gift-giving ideas, (just watching my boys play) something about "32 gifts you can make with just a cardboard box and some scissors and tape"


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Something about cranberry sauce poo stains and cloth diapers?


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Good one! It fooled me


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

Totally fell for it...I was looking forward to reading turkey frying shenanigans!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brightonwoman*
> 
> A friend of mine was recently joking about doing an entire thanksgiving dinner of pies... a turkey pot pie, a sweet potato pie, a pumpkin pie, then of course the classic apple/custard type pies.


that sounds DELICIOUS


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

LOVE the new thread title!


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

we need *something* about a service chicken. wink


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

we need some new titles for this thread!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleeplessMommy*
> 
> we need *something* about a service chicken. wink


----------



## Lucy Alden (Jun 15, 2009)

Totally fooled! I was gearing up for my







on buying teenagers cars. Awesome thread title.


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay, so here are my thread title ideas...

Adoptive & Foster Parenting: "LW says I have to stop bfing 2yo bs for homestudy to be approved...?" (lw=licensing worker, bs=biological son)

Special Needs Parenting or LAHAB: "School said it is illegal to homeschool a SN child--now what?" (SN="special needs"--replace with "IEP" if LAHAB)

Parenting (or Toddlers): "Is 150 people too many for a 2nd bday party?"

You totally got me... On the flip side I'm bummed because it would've totally been an entertaining thread! LOL!


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Whichever car you get, RED has the rest resale value. Please be respectful of this.









Thanks for choosing my title! 150 for the birthday party next


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

Totally got me -- except I immediately thought, "Why isn't this at the TOP of the forum??"


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Fooled again! Ideas...

"Expecting Quintuplets! Can I do an Unassisted Homebirth?"


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Whichever car you get, makes sure there is no back seat. ifkwim.

"midwife or UC for my quint homebirth? help me decide."

"can i really wear THIS to my wedding? PIC"

"LED wedding dress ... is this going too far?"


----------



## jewellz (Jan 8, 2008)

Haha, got snagged in.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

That LED dress is beyond hideous. Wow.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Another idea: "C-section next week. Tummy tuck or boob lift to go along?"


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*
It's the eighth week of Holiday Helper, we're working on maternity/birth supplies as well as baby gear this week! Please contact any of our facilitators if you'd like to help a family in need!!!


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

This sounds like something that would happen with my DD! She freaks out about things changing and a tree cut down would send her over the edge. She cries if she's awake when I move furniture to rearrange or just clean underneath it.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

I had this exact issue with my ds, so

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

you totally got me on this one.


----------



## plantnerd (Aug 20, 2010)

Hah! About the superglue one, The funny thing is I superglued my left hand to a christmas ornament yesterday and had no nail polish remover, so I had to drive to the store with the little drummer boy in tow to buy some. It was hilarious, at first I tried to play it off, like I just really liked it or something, but I got sick of that and the checkout lady heard my tale of woe, and dh after I got home. LOL


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

very excellent title


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Honestly I could see this happening.. My 2 year old gets upset if a flower is picked off of a brush or if a feather falls from a bird.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Need new sleeping arrangements thinking grandparent bed in charlie and the chocolate factory?

So excited! Bf proposed! In a text message!

Neighbors house looks like Clark Griswold's. Should I call the cops or join on the fun?

2 week old will only sleep on 550 thread count sheets

I beat the world record for longest toenail! Pic!


----------



## omamasmama (Nov 20, 2010)

tee hee


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Hooray! Someone (finally) thought I was funny.


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

Too funny, that one really made me laugh.

Grandparents approve of new sleeping arraingments! Giggle...


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Just got a great toy offer. Anyone else feeling the love?


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I just have to say that over the last few days I've seen so many wonderful offerings from our helpers and we are truly fortunate to have such a caring and generous community and I commend you all for helping our families in need! We still have a couple of weeks left, please continue to PM our facilitators if you can help. We still have families who need coats, hats, and gloves and there's still time to send gifts for Christmas!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

"Help! In-laws want to get DC one small gift but I want them to spend at least $500!"

or

"Ew, What did I just find in my toilet? *Pics added*"


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdymom*
> 
> That LED dress is beyond hideous. Wow.


It needs more colours.


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

I got married 2 days after Christmas and I hated my dress, so keeping that in mind..... I actually think the LED dress is kind of cool.







But I agree with MD- it could use more colors.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Please join me in congratulating FIN #9 who welcomed a new baby boy into their family today!

They have four daughters, so boy clothing would be gladly accepted for this family! Please PM justKate with baby clothing offerings!


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Just got another great toy offer! Thank you for your kindness!

We went to the local amusement park last night for their Christmas celebration. The princess in the parade was wearing a blue LED gown. It was fab and I thought of my mdc tribe.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats to FIN #9 for their new arrival!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

The coming week will be Wrap-up Week for Holiday Helper where we focus on meeting the remaining needs of our wonderful families so there is still time to donate!


----------

